# Amazon Music App--tutorial



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to add a few pieces to my Amazon Music app that are on my computer.  Is there an easy way to do this.  It only gives me one way of searching within categories like album, artist, etc.
I need an easy way to search, then download it from my computer to the Amazon Music app. Then I can play it with my Echo.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I found that it needs to be placed in Windows Media Player first.  Then it becomes findable in the Amazon Music App.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Go HERE. Click on "Upload your music" on the lower left and continue from there. I think that's what you're asking.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have the option shown on your tutorial for the upload in the lower left corner.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

It might be my Chrome browser's problem. Not able to fix the settings yet.


----------

